# How far can a cockatiel see?



## Wordspinner1958 (May 7, 2012)

I am wondering how far a cockatiel can see? Pearl is a lutino white face with red eyes. There hasn't been any real problems but I am wondering. She likes to sit on my laptop with her beak against the screen. She also likes to sit on my husbands laptop power transformer but we believe this is because she likes the heat. Are we correct? Is there any type of "test" to see if she does have a sight problem?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

You could try using her favorite food at certain distances and see how far away she notices it ? My best guess is that only a vet could help you determine that


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If she's getting around fine, then her sight really isn't an issue. I've heard lutinos have worse night sight than other mutations but I don't know for sure. Mine don't seem to have any issues.

And yes she's sitting on the power thing for the heat. Mine do that A LOT!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL last night Kirk (my lutino) was just sitting in the cage, looking up at the fsl light like he was basking in it! It cracked me up because he looked so goofy doing it, but I turned it off because I didn't want him to hurt his eyes...maybe his eyes are so bad it doesn't bother him to stare into the bright light.  he is such a nut.


----------

